# Solved: Microsoft Outlook 2003 can't open windows



## rvicker (Jan 16, 2004)

Background:

XP Pro
MS Office 2003 Basic
Member of a domain AD on a 2000 server
Exchange server

Outlook died when starting up.
Tried to do a repair install and it died "Missing File"
Tried to do a re-install and it died with a "Send to MS"
Uninstalled Outlook - OK
Installed Outlook - OK

Outlook would start to open then error:

Cannot start Office Outlook. Unable to open Outlook Windows. The set of folders could not be opened.

Tried removing the *.pst files to fource a new user setup. 
Outlook complained that it couldn't open the *.pst and opened an Open File windows.

Tried using OUTLOOK /cleanpst /firstrun and OUTLOOK /safe with same results.

What to try next?


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

This issue may occur if you deploy Outlook 2003 with the Microsoft Office 2003 Custom Installation Wizard and specify a personal folder (.pst) file in the Windows Installer transform (MST file) by using the Default location for PST files path option. The problem occurs because you specify a file name instead of a folder path.

To solve this issue, follow the below instructions
----------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Click *Start* > *Control Panel*
2. Under "or Pick a Control Panel Icon" click *Mail*
3. In the dialog that opens, click the *Show Profiles* button.
4. Click your existing profile(s) and then click *Remove* button.
5. Finally, click the *Add* button and setup your new profile, following the prompts displayed on screen.


----------



## rvicker (Jan 16, 2004)

I will give this a try Monday when I can lay my hands on the system again.

BTW the install was from the Microsoft Office 2003 Basic CD that came with the Dell Dimension 3000.


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, good luck


----------



## rvicker (Jan 16, 2004)

Deleting the profiles and files then recreating them fixed everthing.

Thanks


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

No problem


----------

